# Looking for a guy with boat, lol



## eleanorherriman3 (8 mo ago)

I'm Eleanor. Single divorced 60, lived on C&C 41 2 years ago for a year and it was the best year of my life except for the ex boyfriend. 

My dream? to find a new love and be on a sailboat again ... yes, long odds, but I never give up!


----------



## Serban (8 mo ago)

Hi eleanor,I’m looking for a first mate for my trip to azore,singelhanding is bit to much for me,I’m now At Toronto,heading east to Kingston and Montreal to my way to Nova Scotia,
old hallberg rassy rasmus 35,all provisioned and ready to cros .
don’t know about love but excitemen and adventure for sure. Time is short so if u think u have it in you,replay and will talk.
cheers serban.


----------



## oldmanmirage (Jan 8, 2022)

I hope you two get together and magic happens. But I am a bit of a romantic.


----------



## vanderbult (Sep 8, 2011)

eleanorherriman3 said:


> I'm Eleanor. Single divorced 60, lived on C&C 41 2 years ago for a year and it was the best year of my life except for the ex boyfriend.
> 
> My dream? to find a new love and be on a sailboat again ... yes, long odds, but I never give up!


Hi Eleanor, my name is Van. I have a boat and am a liveaboard for the last 9 years. I have similar dreams......let's talk!


----------

